# Vote for National Geographic



## Z (Oct 14, 2014)

;D
I've been lucky enough to have one of my shots selected for National Geographic's Daily Dozen (Tue Oct 14).

http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/daily-dozen/

It was taken with a 7D and 24/70 f/2.8 at ISO 1600

If anyone is a fan of the Nat Geo 'Your Shot' and likes my photo, I'd really appreciate the votes. Top scorers have a chance at appearing in the magazine.

My name is Adam Phillips and the photo is called "Streetlamp" (attached)

Thanks guys.


----------

